# Congratulations! S2K9K and SmokinHusker are Now Site-wide Moderators



## TulsaJeff (Dec 27, 2012)

As many of you know, S2K9K(Dave) and SmokinHusker(Alesia) have been "Roll Call" mods for a while and doing a very good job I might add. Alesia now plays the role of Community manager and handles our social media, the carousel features, etc.. but she has continued helping out as a moderator in "Roll Call" as well.

The admin team has asked both Dave and Alesia to be site-wide mods which just means they get permissions to moderate the entire site instead of just specific areas. These changes are needed to help keep the SMF in tip-top shape.

Please help me congratulate them on their somewhat-new job duties.


----------



## alelover (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats to both. Awesome people that contribute so much to SMF.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 27, 2012)

Coolness yall!  I have enjoyed all the help and the advice...and "atta girls" yall do!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice job expanding your kingdoms! Well earned!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you. Very much desirved. :sausage:


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 27, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Congrats Dave and Alesia. You guys do a Rockin' Job!!! Thank you for all you do and will do in your expanded roles for this fantastic site.

Steve


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulation's,

to you'll,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     you have always helped me when called upon, NOW let's celebrate and smoke something

al


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats!


~Martin


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you!!  Well deserved for the great job you both do.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank You everyone! I just try and help make SMF the best it can be, don't really do anything special. This was kind of a surprise to me. Piney asked me if I would be interested in doing it and I said yes but then didn't hear anymore about it, but it's all good! I'm here and will continue doing whatever I can to help make this the best forum on the internet!


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have to admit, I just try to reply and give encouragement, like I received when I first started smoking! This is the BEST place to learn IMHO!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2012)

Very Cool! Congrats guys...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome.

Congrats.

Folks like you make this place great!


----------



## zahlgren (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats!!! 2 very helpful people!


----------



## hotnspicy (Dec 28, 2012)

I misread this & saw "State wide" instead of "Site wide".  My first thought that they were new BBQ judges in their home states so we all could enter & they would make us winners.  We split the winnings & all get new smokers.......& then I realized they are only moderators on the forum :(  But thats ok cause you guys do a great job of helping us all be winners with our BBQ whether its friends or family as a judge or the real deal!


----------



## hogrider47 (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats keep up the great work


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 28, 2012)

Have Fun...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats you guys!!

TJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats folks... 

Dave


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats Dave and Alieshia ! You are both awesome! With Jeff's permission, I will double your salary! (what is 2 x 0 )?  Thanks for the great work!

  Mike


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats..................


----------



## smoking b (Dec 29, 2012)

Felicitations!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2021)

Congratulations


----------

